# Rio Grande garden railroad for sale



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

To all:
I have listed my entire railroad for sale on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...CA:US:1123 

Cheers!
Matt


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear it Matt. Good luck with your sale!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wondering why selling? Could not read the list of rolling stock. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

There's literally tens of thousands of dollars in that collection! You might have better luck using an auction service. Good luck!
P.S. I'm sorry to hear that you're leaving the hobby Matt. Your pictures in the photo contest were always incredibly realistic!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry to see you getting out, Ive book marked your Auction and may bid on your stuff but you would need to hold it for me till the K.S. convention as i'm coming to SEE a few of Kool aiders........

I cant wait to go to the Mall , I Think theres going to be 2 people crying that day......................


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

When you click on the picture with the list of items, you can hit control - plus and zoom in, still a bit hard to read, but can be read. 

Greg


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, 
Selling because I have lost interest. Haven't touched most of that stuff in over two years. 

Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Quick question is it all one piece? Or you offering individual cars? I'd take a stab at the snow plow if it was offered seperately! 
Craig


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig, 
All in one piece. 

Thank,s 
Matt


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

This listing has been updated:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0533893310 

Thanks for looking!

Cheers,
Matt


----------

